# first timer...



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm just wondering if anyone who has done an sr20det swap or a ca18det knows how much this costed you and if you had someone else install if how much the labor was. Secondly wut would be better keeping the "truck" engine or swapping it out


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Shedding some light...*

Hey bud,

Well to answer your first question. Very VAGUE question to ask my friend. Many factors have to be taken into account:

1) Type of SR20DET/CA18DET engine? (S13, S14, S15)
2) Mileage on the engine.
3) Shipping costs (Shipping and Handling).
4) Shipping taxes.
5) Shop installing it charge (not labour)... more like *personal shitting tax* (as I like to call it)
6) Labour (depends on who you know, hours, their knowledge of installation, etc)

So you see, it can range. For example... *I'm in Toronto CANADA... so I'm talking CAN $.. here... k?* I can get an SR20DET (S13 Red Top) with about 40K for $2,500 (CANADIAN). This includes installation... although I would have to buy my friend dinner or something. www.magnusmotorsports.com (Toronto).

Another shop, told me it would cost me $7,500 for the same engine... but that is because they have little to no knowledge of it (in terms of mechanical knowledge). 

So, simply go to all the shops around and ask! It doesn't hurt! If you're serious, they will be serious with you as well!!! =)

As to your second question. The "truck engine" as you so put it, is incredible... not because it is powerful, but because it is virtually indestructable! You can put a tank over it and nothing would happen to it! ***I say it's because it's a NISSAN... heh!*** 
Nissan gave North America that engine because everyone hates us and we get all the shitty engines for imports! heh. Joking, but true! The "POWER" potential with the KA24DE is small. However, I have seen a good 250-300RWHP come out of one... but it took the guy about 2 years of blowing parts and replacing them to get that result. However, with either the CA18DET or the SR20DET the SKY IS THE LIMIT! You already have a good 200HP average (SR20DET)... and the engine can take all the abuse and more that you give it! It can actually hold upto 600RWHP before it need to work on some SERIOUS internals! 

In the end, an engine swap will be WAY cheaper and much more fun too my friend! Nothing like a good looking RED TOP or BLACK TOP under your bonnet-hood (reading too much of EVO Magazine)! heh. 

Check out: 
http://www.sr20detperformance.com/ (GOOD SITE w/ ENGINES TOO) - Email Ken Harrison... he will help you out... check out a *BROTHER SITE* www.enjukuracing.com

http://www.autoimaging.com/shop/index.php?shop=1&cat=47

Those sites will help you GREATLY! =) 

Hope I have been of use to you!

Take care and keep on smiling!

SR20DET JuNkY,
KaOz.

P.S. Feel free to contact me if you need anything else!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thanks for the info. i was talking about the s13 i forgot to say that hehehe my bad on that part. SO all the prices you say woould be in Canadian money? and if infact i do try to get a swap i would be aiming for the sr20det red top and i would probably go around seeing the prices it would be to install or i might do some reading and install myself ( if i can  ) if i do have any more questions which i probably will i'll contact u in the near future thanks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sorry for the typos too i never proof read


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*No worries bud...*

Hey bud,

No worries. I was mentioning the prices for the S13 SR20DET. The S13 engine by far the best SR platform ever created. It is very affordable, easy to get (available), and there is no fear of losing VVT (Variable Valve Timing) because there is none... unlike the S14. 

Email me or ICQ me if you need anything else.

Take care,
KaOz.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*SR20DET/CA18DET*

anohter question which would go better head to head against one another the sr20det or the ca18det i'm guessing the sr20det... if it is then how?


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*SR20DET or CA18DET...*

CA18DET 1809 cc 175HP/6400rpm 
SR20DET 1998 cc 205HP/6000rpm

S13 SR20DET Japan 0-60mph 6.18 1/4 mile 14.30 Top Speed 180 (112) 

S13 CA18DET Japan 0-60mph 7.05 1/4 mile 15.08 Top Speed 180 
(112) 

So, there are you stats! Also, SR20DET would be only a bit more expensive (couple hundred) then the CA18DET. There aren't too many parts on the net or shops for the CA18DET engine. In terms of HP Potential, we'll you should know that by now! heh. The CA18DET has never been *abused* as much as the SR20DET in terms of HP... but I would assume a good 400-500HP MAX out of the engine. Considering the SR20DET will go upto 600HP without major internals done to it! 

So, I hope this helped you in some way/shape or form *always wanted to say that* 

Also, if I may suggest something... try to get the Red Top because it is the IDEAL COLOUR for the SR's!  Once you pop your bonnet/hood, EVERYONE who knows engines and cars would know which engine you have and all you have to do is see the wet stream running down their pants... and you've just realized that their PISS SCARED!  MMMWWWhahahaah! 

Well, enjoy your engine... your read'n up to do and your love for NISSAN! Welcome to the SR club my friend!

SINcerely,
KaOz.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

hey guys this has been a ? that ive been wondering for a long time. why would you downsize to a 2 L from 2.4 L, why dont you just spend the 2500 dollars on the 2.4 L supercharging it and getting new headers, exhaust, cold air intake, nos. to me it seems the only reason would be is to be different but isnt everyone doing the sr20det swap no dosent make sense to me for you guys to be doing that (240sx drivers). Now me in my 1.6L 200sx its quite sensible. so this was a friendly question not trying to instigate anything just wondering?


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Dear Project200sx...*

I love to see people who use their brains! *Not an insult*.

It is a very good statement in which you made regarding "downsizing". However, you must first understand several aspects of the KA24DE (2.4litre engine) - a comparison... SHALL WE?

1. It is crappy! *KA24DE* (Biased... so, let's not count this point).
2. Very few and limited amount of parts for upgrades on the internet and shops everywhere. (KA24DE)
3. Power Potential is about 350 before internals start to fail (proven through Super Street Magazine *I think it was that mag* which one guy turbo'd it and it finally gave up... this happened about 3 times to him).
4. It is initially gut-less (144 HP on the '89-90... and 155 HP on the '91-93). Now, I don't know about you but 155 HP does not satisfy my appetite... talking from a NON-MOD'd ASPECT! As compared to an SR20DET which will bring you 205HP which is a great bundle of JOY  even if you want to keep it in stock form!
5. It is not a reliable engine as compared to the SR20DET which it's detenation point is when a nuclear war breaks out and the engine is left all alone in the middle of the plains! The SR20DET... hell, you could redline it until you start crying yourself and still nada will happen to it... we'll, very little that is... in terms of damage. This engine was meant to be DRIVEN and DRIVEN HARD! 
6. Lastly, the cost of doing performance on the KA will be incredibly high. Like I mentioned, parts are rare and thus, you might have to do some customization in the long run + trial and error!

Like I mentioned before, if you're going to go pick up your grandma and drive her here and there, then stick with your stock TRUCK ENGINE, but if you're gonna pick up your grandma and kick some life into her... then go out and get yourself an SR20DET! =) Trust me, after she takes a ride with you... I promise she'll want to go SKYDIVING next week!   

We'll, there you have my rants and raves... but I do appreciate your comment and question. It is a fair one and an intelligent one as well.

Take care and all the best,
KaOz.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

ok cool youve educated me on the 240sx, thats cool and i appreciate the reply, i just needed to learn something and you schooled me well in the area, thanks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well... i have driven with the KA24DE since my parents bought a 240sx which was in 1990 ( i thought it was very slow) and indeed it is 144 SOHC can it get any worse? now i myself drive a 1993 240sx fastback and yes although u gain 11 more hp and a DOHC engine its still not wut i want. i have read about the sr20det and i have gotten information from kaoz and some friends and swapping is wut i think is best for my car its all about preference... i am interested in drifting and dragging and with an sr20det i can do both...  i'm goin to try to make a full 180sx transformation. the engine, the type x taillights, and even the back windows will say 180sx instead of 240sx  well that's all


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*!!!JDM ALL THA WAY!!!*

Ya, baby... Ya!!! hehehe!!!

That is what I am driving! A fully done JDM 180SX! RPS13... SR20DET!!! However, not right hand drive. I wish I could import one, but hey... the hole is big enough in my pocket. 

I have done so much for the car... and I love it!!! 

JDM is always the way to go!!! Looks, feels and even smells better! *Go and get yourself some sushi and let it sit in the car for a good hour... that should get you the right amount of smell need for a FULL JDM CONVERSION!* 

hahaha!!!

I am into Drag (street) and Drift as well. I am planning on starting another drift crew here in Toronto, CANADA come this summer. I was in one however, due to multiple reasons... I was forced to banish it. *Cops... etc*

Take care all and keep on DRIFT'n,
KaOz.

P.S. Keep in touch! *Everyone*


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Careful of the KA bashing Kaoz....hehe..


Drift 240... here's my side of the SR20 swapping:

First off I've never dyno'ed my 240, but since it dusts stock 300zx TT's and they have a PTW ratio (power to weight) of 14 lb/hp and the base 240 is 18 lb/hp my 240 should be around 225hp when I use a 12 lb/hp ratio (which is modest). It is one of the few supercharged 240's that I know. I run it at 6psi, but have the 9psi pulley as well. Untill I need a gasket, (soon, with my luck) I won't push my luck at running higher psi.

A muscle car designer (Carroll Shelby) was once quoted as stating:
"there's no better way to get you from point A to B than cubic inches" [ this was said when he was being questioned about placing the monstrous 427 CI (roughly 7.2 liter) engine in the shelby cobra, a sub for the 289 CI engine (4.5 liter)].

All things equal, I mean all, the output of a turbocharged 2.4L engine will ALWAYS be higher than a 2.0L engine. It is simple math: more area, more combustion, more power.

Yes, the SR (in any incarnation)has more power than the KA, but EVERYONE misses the point that they're comparing apples to oranges: the SR is ALREADY TURBO'ED, the KA is not.

That having been said, I take nothing away from the magnificence of the SR's power and beauty.

The 2 reasons I suggest you just turbo your KA is summed up this way:
1- Altima, 240sx, frontier, Stanza. All these cars and a few more subclasses carried this engine, therfore parts are MANY and CHEAP.
2- The SR doesn't pass emissions where I am, (Kaoz will attest to this one *Ontario Drive Clean*) and probably won't where you are too.

Inevitably the choice is yours, but which ever way you go, get a NISSAN!!! rah! rah!

-Jarret


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well... you both make very good arguments and yet i still lean towards the sr because of the fact i haven't seen many turbos that work with the KA but if i do find one i'll have to think more on this but for now i'm still running with my KA saving for a SR or turbo thanks for giving me some more facts


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Dear Jarret...*

...You drive a hard debate... but it would be an honour to call you a friend! Honestly.

In the end, it is left upto the individual's choice. There is nothing more to be said then that *at least I believe so... heh*

Jarret, in regards to the *Ontario Drive Clean* program. Well, yes... it's a pain... however, no one that I know who has an SR20DET has ever failed it. Furthermore, there is something called the wonderful red/brown dollars ($50/$100 bill). *Not that I know of any such activities... *looks around*    ...wha??? Why is everyone looking @ me??? I had nothing to do with it... it was that guy *points to Jarret* Ha! Ha! 

Well, hope that helped drift240sxdrag... I hope all the info and debating not only gave you a brain tumor, but also some knowledge into your options (*psss... go SR... heh*).

All the best and take care,
KaOz.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

hmm well here is some of my info. i know the CA18DET isnt too bad for it is what i am going to get for my soon to be 240SX. it is an iron block of which with it being a 1.8 instead of a 2.0 it weighs roughly the same as a SR20DET. being it is an iron block it will rev its tits off and ask for more and eat up every rpm u feed it, up to and maybe over 8900 with all stock internals, which i have heard the SR20DET cannot reach for its vavle train cannot handle it. the CA18DET comes with a T25 i believe and a T28 will slap right on, boost can be brought up to 12 PSI with the motor stock. can handle up to around 400HP with stock internals. and i have seen one pushing 18PSI and a few mods done to it running low 12's high 11's, with stock cams and mostly stock everyhting else, just some forged pistons and titanium valve springs and retainers and mild port and polish to intake manifold.im looking t find a CA18DET cause they are cheaper. sure there might not be much on the net to find for em, but thats only with a glance. i know i have found a complete titanium valve train. only things im having trouble with finding are intake manifold and crankshaft. also last thing of all, its always fun to be different.


----------

